# Got my first squirrel!



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

On a visit to a place where it's legal, so for the very first time I got to try my hand at slingshot hunting. Trusty FlatCat with a head shot put him right down.


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice shot, was he on the ground or in a tree?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Byudzai said:


> On a visit to a place where it's legal, so for the very first time I got to try my hand at slingshot hunting. Trusty FlatCat with a head shot put him right down.


Ok, let me guess, looped 1745, Rays Super pouch and .44 lead ?

wll


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice one! You make cool slingshots.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good job are you hooked now.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Was he tasty?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! And congratulations ...

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Alex way to go brother :headbang:


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Well, shoot, Alex! Surgical hit. Congrats...yer hooked. Nice proof of your design as well. After skinnin', cut it down the midline, make four parts. Dredge the parts in 3/4ths wheat flour, 1/4th corn meal, salt and pepper, fry it up with bacon and onions. Tack the tail in your shop for a coup.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LoL, he looks like he's still trying to take it all in...

...nice shot, man!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Congratulations on your first SS kill......you should have the head mounted with it's teeth bared.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Congrats! I really love your slingshot!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice one byud!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats on the first. Good shot.


----------

